# Adult Autism



## dliberts (Aug 5, 2009)

Is there a code for adult Autism.  Child Autism = 299.0x.  Appreciate any assistance.

Aloha'
Daina


----------



## LLovett (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't see where that code set is restricted to pediatric patients only.

I would use 299.00 or 299.01 as appropriate.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## dliberts (Aug 5, 2009)

Note there is a age limitation for 299.0x which is 19yrs. 

Autism code beyond 19yrs ?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 5, 2009)

dliberts said:


> Note there is a age limitation for 299.0x which is 19yrs.
> 
> Autism code beyond 19yrs ?



Where do you see a limitation of age for this code, I have 2 different ICD-9 books and neither has this notation.


----------



## dliberts (Aug 7, 2009)

The age limit had been appended to the code internally.

I received responses from (1)Bureau of Austism & (2)American Psychiatric Assoc. quote... 

(1) "There is no separate diagnosis codes for adults with autism or children with autism.  According to the DSM-IV (,Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of 
Mental Disorders, DSM-IV) the diagnostic codes for all 5 disorders under the Autism Spectrum Disorder umbrella are in the chart below: 
     299.00 Autistic Disorder
     299.10 Childhood Disintegrative Disorder
     299.80  Rett's Disorder
     299.80  Asperger's Disorder
     299.80  Pervasive Developmental Disorder NOS"

(2) "The code for autism in adults is the same (299.00). While autism is usually diagnosed in childhood, it is considered a life-long disorder."

Aloha'


----------



## Cinquino (May 7, 2014)

*Audlt Autism*

What is the consensus on the 5th digit requirements for 299.0x (i.e. 0 current or active state vs. 1 residual state)? 

Thanks, Susan


----------

